# Fisher/Tundra



## Mainuh (Jan 16, 2013)

As you fellows that have a Tundra and Fisher combo know, the crossbar of the mount/push plate needs to be removed in order to remove the skid plate for oil changes. Has anyone cut back the front of the skid plate so that can be removed without removing the crossbar? Or has anyone just removed the skid plate altogether?


----------



## jstevens66 (Sep 28, 2012)

Mainuh;1854213 said:


> As you fellows that have a Tundra and Fisher combo know, the crossbar of the mount/push plate needs to be removed in order to remove the skid plate for oil changes. Has anyone cut back the front of the skid plate so that can be removed without removing the crossbar? Or has anyone just removed the skid plate altogether?


My skid plate was only trimmed when i got my plow installed, you still have to remove the crossbar when you do an oil change. You can trim it back further, so you don't have to remove that one screw from the skid plate that blocked from the crossbar but you might get a rattle from it. Or just remove that one screw and zip tie it, then just cut the zip tie off when you do an oil change.


----------

